# Brickworks!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry.. Just a couple of pics from the other day.

My camera died early but they have been building all these awesome new area's at my new favorite place. Its not quite done so I'll save pics for later.

Kat and I went on a rather over cast day and they put in bubblers at the ponds so the water was murky. Lots of students there as well so a bit hard to see wildlife, how ever some neat stuff was still out.



















A bit early for fall colours, but still lots of colour anyways!



























This hawk wasn't so pleased with us until we started stirring up mice for it. lol! 









We bought an aloe for bob from the market and some free run brown eggs from a farm just in newmarket!

End to a good day. :3


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice pics Cid! Makes me wanna go visit the area. Any shots of the pond?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh Lemmie find some earlier ones for you. Right now they are using bubblers in the pond so its really really murky.

These were earlier in the year.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice photos Cid love the turtle.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Very nice pics, Cid.
I think the grand opening for the Evergreen Brickworks was last weekend, if I remember correctly. The fact they're going to have a farmers market once a week all year round is very enticing. I'm hoping to get down there with the wife soon before the snow flies.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea isnt that awesome.. ! They will have a little cafe, a mount garden which they will be filling with water to make a rink in the winter. I saw they will even have a climbing wall at some point as well. I did see a small one set up for the kids.

In the back brick building I finally got to see some of the machinery in there. Since I work with machines myself making stuff I loved seeing this. Esp since I always wondered what the heck was in there since I was a kid.

The kilns where off limits for a party or something but i'll defiantly be back soon to see. The ladies in the market hope the indoor market will be ready before winter! It was cold that day and they are out all the time O:


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised to see all that's available at the location. They've really done amazing work to transform the area into some sort of sustainable and enjoyable community.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

The annual slow-food picnic is today if anyone is wondering what to do with their Sunday. Food is great and you have the chance to meet some of the best chefs in the city.

http://ebw.evergreen.ca/picnic/


----------

